
EFF Urges State Appeals Court to Protect Twitter Parodies - phodo
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2015/09/eff-urges-state-appeals-court-protect-twitter-parodies
======
tempodox
Are we sure the “BadAss Lawyer” isn't himself a parody on lawyers in general?
The Bar Association should kick him out and sue him for attempting to make a
parody of the law.

